# Drywall requirement for multi-story residence



## Richard Buckingham (May 28, 2020)

In a debate yesterday about drywall requirements in a single family home.  This is a 3-story home, but not a multi-family dwelling.  All framing is on 16" centers.  I believe we are fine using 1/2" drywall throughout including ceilings.  My partner insists that 5/8" is required for 1st and 2nd floor ceilings as a fire break.  I cannot find a code reference to this requirement for this situation.  Is it an NFPA requirement perhaps?


----------



## TheCommish (May 28, 2020)

1/2 is fine


----------



## steveray (May 28, 2020)

No drywall required except for garage...Think log cabin....


----------



## classicT (May 28, 2020)

1/2" GWB is ok and typical throughout all SFDs except for where there is living space over a garage.


----------



## Yikes (May 28, 2020)

Single family homes are typically so small that they qualify as Type V-B ("Five B"), where the B = 0 hour fire resistance as a general default.  There are the occasional additional requirements, most often encountered in the requirement to fire-separate the garage from the dwelling unit.


----------



## e hilton (May 28, 2020)

5/8 is typically used on ceilings because it tends to sag less.


----------



## classicT (May 28, 2020)

e hilton said:


> 5/8 is typically used on ceilings because it tends to sag less.


How about is "sometimes" used...

Bar far, not typical around here.


----------



## my250r11 (May 28, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> 1/2" GWB is ok and typical throughout all SFDs except for where there is living space over a garage.



Some states amend the code in this situation. NM requires 5/8 on any wall or ceiling that communicates with the interior of the home.(shared attic) It has been that way for a very long time.


----------



## ADAguy (May 28, 2020)

e hilton said:


> 5/8 is typically used on ceilings because it tends to sag less.



Best for sound too!


----------



## classicT (May 28, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> Some states amend the code in this situation. NM requires 5/8 on any wall or ceiling that communicates with the interior of the home.(shared attic) It has been that way for a very long time.


I'm aware... but suggesting that "5/8 is typically used on ceiling" is a farce.


----------



## ICE (May 28, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> I'm aware... but suggesting that "5/8 is typically used on ceiling" is a farce.


Typical depends on the affluence of the typical resident.  I work areas where the income is 1/2 and areas of 5/8.


----------



## e hilton (May 28, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> I'm aware... but suggesting that "5/8 is typically used on ceiling" is a farce.


I could be offended by that comment.  I was relating my experience,which does not include your part of the country.  Looking at the definition of “farce” ... you either chose the wrong word or you have a bee in your bonnet.


----------



## classicT (May 29, 2020)

e hilton said:


> I could be offended by that comment.  I was relating my experience,which does not include your part of the country.  Looking at the definition of “farce” ... you either chose the wrong word or you have a bee in your bonnet.


*FARCE: *a comic dramatic work using buffoonery and horseplay and typically including crude characterization and ludicrously improbable situations.

Nope, stand by it and no bee here. You're posting on an international forum, so characterizing something as typical for the world based upon your own limited experiences is crude and ludicrous.

Folks come to this forum for help. They expect honesty and straightforward, simple responses. Some are code experts, many are not. Gross characterizations do not help them. Stick to the facts.


----------



## ADAguy (May 29, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> *FARCE: *a comic dramatic work using buffoonery and horseplay and typically including crude characterization and ludicrously improbable situations.
> 
> Nope, stand by it and no bee here. You're posting on an international forum, so characterizing something as typical for the world based upon your own limited experiences is crude and ludicrous.
> 
> Folks come to this forum for help. They expect honesty and straightforward, simple responses. Some are code experts, many are not. Gross characterizations do not help them. Stick to the facts.



Then again, many of us have seen so much that we may be guilty of "assuming too much of some posters. Also regional differences also surface to the surprise of many who may be held to a higher standard. Hard to imagine that there are still areas where contractors are not required to be licensed.


----------



## e hilton (May 30, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Nope, stand by it and no bee here.


In this case, farce is the wrong word.  5/8 on the ceiling exceeds minimum code requirements, and offers a couple of advantages.  One being less sag, the second being consistency: since 5/8 is required in some instances, using one thickness for all ceilings inna house makes it easier for the installers.  

A farce would be doing something below code minimum and passing it off as “we always did it that way”.  

I didn’t say 5/8 is required for ceilings, i said it is typical in my area.  And that is a correct statement.


----------



## classicT (Jun 1, 2020)

e hilton said:


> In this case, farce is the wrong word.  5/8 on the ceiling exceeds minimum code requirements, and offers a couple of advantages.  One being less sag, the second being consistency: since 5/8 is required in some instances, using one thickness for all ceilings inna house makes it easier for the installers.
> 
> A farce would be doing something below code minimum and passing it off as “we always did it that way”.
> 
> I didn’t say 5/8 is required for ceilings, i said it is typical in my area.  And that is a correct statement.


Farce was the right word and as I intended.

This is what you actually said.



e hilton said:


> 5/8 is typically used on ceilings because it tends to sag less.



And honestly, if you had said that it was typical in your area, I would not have responded. But that is not what you said.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 1, 2020)

semantics!


----------



## dami123 (Jun 6, 2020)

I think that 1/2 is fine


----------



## MACV (Jul 12, 2020)

In the ICC codes and BOCA and CABO codes before them, fire resistance rated separation assemblies (partitions, fire walls, floor-ceiling assemblies, etc) occur between different uses or occupancies so they would occur in a two-family house or townhouses but not in a single-family house.  And the only place fire-resistant GWB is required by itself (and not in a tested assembly) is 5/8" Type X GWB on the ceiling of a garage with an occupied space above it.  I can't remember regular 5/8" GWB being required anywhere in a building but my memory isn't what is used to be and I've never seen  a GWB ceiling sag because it was 1/2" thick instead of 5/8" but I guess it might happen in a shower or perhaps if it were directly nailed to uneven joists 24" o.c.   I attach ceiling finishes to leveled strapping @ 16" o.c.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 13, 2020)

e hilton said:


> 5/8 on the ceiling exceeds minimum code requirements,



So does 1/2" You do not need any.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 13, 2020)

https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...-gypsum-panels-installation-guide-en-J371.pdf




*I was always **taught** when the framing is 24-inch on center use 5/8-inch to prevent sagging.*


----------

